# Samyang To Announce First AF Lens This Week?



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 19, 2014)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=16061"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=16061">Tweet</a></div>
<p>Samyang announced on their Facebook page that they will be announcing a new lens on March 21, 2014.</p>
<p>It’s suggested by a few people that this will be Samyang’s first foray into autofocus and it will appear on a prime lens and not a zoom.</p>
<p>Source: [<a href="https://www.facebook.com/samyangeurope/photos/a.108293225896562.11313.102447209814497/655071764552036/?type=1&theater" target="_blank">SY</a>]</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## chmteacher (Mar 19, 2014)

Maybe that's why we keep seeing these lenses on sale. I would be even more tempted by the 14mm with autofocus.


----------



## tianxiaozhang (Mar 19, 2014)

Good news.. looks like their 10mm/2.8?

Sigma and Samyang.. sooner or later a Chinese brand might join.. 

A future of high/decent quality & cheap 3rd party lenses..


----------



## Nick Gombinsky (Mar 19, 2014)

Actually Samyang Asia's facebook page said it won't be AF. They say its a rumour and fake news, and its not going to happen.

By the picture posted by them, it looks like the front end of a wide angle... probably the 10mm f2.8 they've announced already.

...but I'll keep my hopes up for a 50mm ;D


----------



## slclick (Mar 19, 2014)

Well it would make perfect sense for someone to come out with a really good MF wide angle right after I buy a Zeiss


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Mar 19, 2014)

A hypothetical Samyang 50mm F1.2 with autofocus that works well, good sharpness and contrast at F1.2, and costing less than $1000 is a dream. In fact, I'd be happy with a 50mm F1.4 that is so good with Zeiss Otus, but costing only $500.


----------



## bereninga (Mar 19, 2014)

If true, it looks it'll be a 10mm f/2.8 according to this site.
http://www.samyang-lens.co.uk/news.html

Only APS-C.


----------



## verysimplejason (Mar 19, 2014)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> A hypothetical Samyang 50mm F1.2 with autofocus that works well, good sharpness and contrast at F1.2, and costing less than $1000 is a dream. In fact, I'd be happy with a 50mm F1.4 that is so good with Zeiss Otus, but costing only $500.



I'll get it even if it only has an AF confirmation chip if it'll be as good as the Zeiss otus but $500 or less.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 19, 2014)

chmteacher said:


> I would be even more tempted by the 14mm with autofocus.


+1


----------



## ecka (Mar 19, 2014)

verysimplejason said:


> ajfotofilmagem said:
> 
> 
> > A hypothetical Samyang 50mm F1.2 with autofocus that works well, good sharpness and contrast at F1.2, and costing less than $1000 is a dream. In fact, I'd be happy with a 50mm F1.4 that is so good with Zeiss Otus, but costing only $500.
> ...



I think that AF confirmation chip would be too little (it'a DIY thing) and autofocus is a bit too much to expect (for the price).
How about electronic aperture?


----------

